# I need a recipe for homemade Czech apple strudel



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm looking for a recipe for good old fashion Czech apple strudel. My mom passed a few years ago and with her went the recipe. sad_smiles Any help on this matter will be deeply appreciated.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Do you need the Stretched Strudel Dough recipe, or just the filling?


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Dough recipe below.
Brush with melted butter before spreading on filling.

Filling:

2 cups apples or pears, peeled and sliced thin
1/3 cup raisins
1/3 cup coconut
1/2 cup crushed cornflakes or vanilla wafers or saltines
1/2 cup pecans, chopped
3/4 cup sugar mixed with 1 1/2 TBS cinnamon
4 TBS melted butter melted and drizzled over all above.

I prefer pears to apples, tastes more like grandmas.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

DÄ›kuji


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

nemÃ¡Å¡ zaÄ 

I haven't made a strudel in a couple of years. If I can find some pears tomorrow I will bake one Sunday.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Sound good


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Reality Czech, good info on the dough and filling but how do you put it all together and cook it?


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

texasGG said:


> Hey Reality Czech, good info on the dough and filling but how do you put it all together and cook it?


Step 1- Crack open a beer to calm your nerves and steady your hands.

After the dough is made and rested, cover table with clean bed sheet.

Roll dough with rolling pin to about 1/8" thin, then take the backs of your hands to stretch the dough paper thin. It will eventually cover 4ft x 5ft of the table.

Cut off the edges that are not paper thin, then brush with melted butter.

Layer on the ingredients of choice, then roll and fold using the bed sheet to lift and fold.

Place on baking sheet, brush with melted butter, sprinkle with sugar/ cinnamon, cut slits to release steam, and bake @ 350 for approx 35 mins.

The more step 1's completed, the easier it gets.:biggrin:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

RC, I watched the ladies at our church make the strudel dough just as you described (well, missing step one) except they didn't use the sheet. There would be a bunch of hands doing the rolling on each one. Sadly, most of those wonderful Czech ladies are in heaven but the memories are fresh. My wife was the only 'outsider' they trusted passing on the recipes for their strudel and kolaches. lol I had the floor mopping duty at the end of each day when they baked all the goodies for the annual bazaar. Fun times!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

https://www.eatingpraguetours.com/blog/strudel-recipe/


----------

